# [SOLVED]gajim, python i hasło nowej bazy kluczy

## pancurski

Witam

Od jakiegoś czasu, podczas uruchamiania gajim na środku ekranu pojawia się okno z komunikatem:

 *Quote:*   

> Podaj hasło dla nowej bazy kluczy.
> 
> Aplikacja "gajim, py" (usr/bin/python2.5) wymaga utworzenia nowej domyślnej bazy kluczy. Należy podać hasło jakie będzie z nią używane.

 

Trochę to denerwujące, tym bardziej, że nie_wiem o co chodzi. Jeszcze niedawno wszystko było OK.

```
dev-lang/python-2.5.1-r5  USE="gdbm ncurses sqlite ssl -berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -nothreads -readline -tk -ucs2
```

```
net-im/gajim-0.11.3  USE="X dbus gnome nls trayicon -avahi -idle -libnotify -spell -srv -xhtml"
```

Co zrobić by zniknął ten komunikat bez tworzenia żadnej basy haseł, tworzenia nowych haseł itd.

Arfrever: OrtografiaLast edited by pancurski on Sat Jan 19, 2008 1:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## matiit

Miałem to samo i przez to zrezygnowałem z Gajima.

----------

## pancurski

W sumie to nie rozwiązuje to mojego problemu. Gdzieś musi być kruczek.

Gajima używam od 3 miesięcy, a taki kwiatek dopiero od tygodnia.

----------

## gryf

Może flaga gnome jest tu winna - czytaj: gnome bardzo by chciał wciągnąć do swojego keyringa (którego jeszcze nie ma)? Ja mam tak:

```
 dev-lang/python-2.5.1-r5  USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline sqlite ssl tk -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -nothreads -ucs2
```

```
 net-im/gajim-0.11.4  USE="X idle nls spell trayicon -avahi -dbus -gnome -libnotify -srv -xhtml"
```

I żadnych takich komunikatów nie mam.

----------

## pancurski

Dzięki za wskazówkę, po powrocie do domu spróbuje przekompilować bez flagi gnome.

A w zasadzie czym się rózni gajim skompilowany z flagą gnome od tego bez tej flagi.

Czy ma to jakieś znaczenie praktyczne dla użytkownika ?

----------

## gryf

W dokumentacji napisane jest:

```

Note to packagers Gajim is a GTK+ app that loves GNOME. You can do 'make' so you don't require gnomepythonextras (aka gnome-python-desktop) which is gnome dep, but you will miss gnomekeyring integration.

```

Być może też 'lepiej' się integruje z gnomem. Nie wiem, nie używam gnoma :)

----------

## pancurski

Przekompilowałem gajima bez flagi gnome, jednak nic się nie zmieniło.

----------

## gryf

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> Przekompilowałem gajima bez flagi gnome, jednak nic się nie zmieniło.

 

A usunąłeś wcześniej pakiet dev-python/gnome-python-desktop i/lub dev-python/gnome-python-extras?

----------

## pancurski

Dopiero usunięcie gnome-python-desktop i gnome-python-extras załatwiło sprawę.

Co prawda zastanawiałem się, czy podczas aktualizacji systemu te pakiety nie zainstalują się znowu bo flagi python i gnome mam dodane jako globalne.

No ale wszystko OK. 

Dzięki

----------

